# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Resurrecting an Extinct Frog Species

## gsarchie

Cool story about a frog that is being brought back from extinction.

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs...news-tech.html

----------

_nachash_ (03-24-2013)

----------


## carlson

Yes I seen this! Mouth birth! Haha if I ever own a really small frog I want these just to creep people out when they give birth

----------


## Coleslaw007

Interesting. This sort of thing is exactly how they're one day going to make an I Am Legend disease by accident. I just hope before they kill us all that I can have a pet velociraptor created by science.

----------


## MisterKyte

SCIENCE!

I can't wait until science can resurrect a quagga for me to ride to work every morning.

----------


## elbee

Hmm...maybe we should leave things like this alone. Just my opinion, playing God doesn't work well.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Hmm...maybe we should leave things like this alone. Just my opinion, playing God doesn't work well.


Shush, I want my pet velociraptor!

----------


## carlson

Can I get a tricaritop? I can't spell their name but riding one to work would improve my dealings with fellow motorists that are on the dumb as rock side

----------


## MisterKyte

> Can I get a tricaritop? I can't spell their name but riding one to work would improve my dealings with fellow motorists that are on the dumb as rock side


Triceratops*

All Ceratopsid dinosaurs were awesome though even though I'm more of a Spinosaurus man myself.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (03-24-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Can I get a tricaritop? I can't spell their name but riding one to work would improve my dealings with fellow motorists that are on the dumb as rock side


Sure, but I'm going to pillage it from you in the true Viking way!

----------


## carlson

> Sure, but I'm going to pillage it from you in the true Viking way!


You can try fluffy will be decked out in battle armor that will make a tank look like a doll house and he will respond only to a language I will make up just for him and if you fail giving him a command he will sit on you and honk until I return

----------


## Coleslaw007

> You can try fluffy will be decked out in battle armor that will make a tank look like a doll house and he will respond only to a language I will make up just for him and if you fail giving him a command he will sit on you and honk until I return


Triceratops don't honk, they make triceratops noises, duh. And my raptor will herd him, he's a herding raptor.

----------


## carlson

O he'll honk and everyone knows hearding raptors can't handle one specially if I put him in park

----------


## Coleslaw007

Triceratops aren't machines, you can't "put them in park."

----------


## carlson

> Triceratops aren't machines, you can't "put them in park."


Hey if we're gonna bring a Dino back for me to ride to work I'm gonna add a park lever can't have him wondering away after food! It's only safe

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Hey if we're gonna bring a Dino back for me to ride to work I'm gonna add a park lever can't have him wondering away after food! It's only safe


You can't just play God like that, Nick! Jeeze!

----------


## carlson

> You can't just play God like that, Nick! Jeeze!


Haha aren't we all playing god with every pairing be it snakes, rats or other captive kept animal be it at just the slightest scale tho?  :Smile:  any way me and fluffy will have a wonderful time

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Haha aren't we all playing god with every pairing be it snakes, rats or other captive kept animal be it at just the slightest scale tho?  any way me and fluffy will have a wonderful time


We're not talking about that right now, stop changing the subject! Lol

----------


## bubblz

_ Im still waiting on the first Mammoth baby  ._

----------


## gsarchie

> Hmm...maybe we should leave things like this alone. Just my opinion, playing God doesn't work well.


I'll respect your opinion in the same way that I would expect anyone else to respect mine, however I will say that these animals didn't go extinct from "an act of "god.""  Instead, man destroyed their habitat and polluted the water in which they lived, and as a result they disappeared.




> _ Im still waiting on the first Mammoth baby  ._


Yes!  At a recent "meeting of the minds," mammoths, smilodon and mastodon were species that were named as being on the list to bring back (along with dodos and a dozen other species).

----------


## swansonbb

I've been following the de-extinction story a little.  My take?  Ideally, it's an incredible idea.  What an amazing achievement!  I love science.

Realistically, the most ecologically damaging species in the history of the planet has not yet learned to control itself.  I can already hear people shrugging off possible extinctions because with "well, we can just bring it back later".

----------

_gsarchie_ (03-25-2013)

----------

